# ANGLERFISH..



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)




----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)




----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

night time shot


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

Anglerfish
















I think these guys are awesome. Next to Harlequin Tusks, I think these guys are really fun. I'm getting one of these guys for my sister as a tank warming gift once her tank gets fully established. I wanted to get her a H. tusk but she decided to set up a 50 gal tank.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

holly crap! That is a sweet ass fish!


----------



## Scooby (Dec 25, 2003)

whoa that thing looks hella strange... Still pretty cool though, think i might post a few pics of my non P tank


----------



## IDONTKARE47 (Jan 5, 2004)

wow i seen thoes before but this is pretty nice


----------

